# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du lịch bụi Thái Lan

## ntm

Chiang Mai là kinh đô của vương quốc Lanna, một vương quốc độc lập trước khi sáp nhập vào Thái Lan, một trong 3 trung tâm du lịch lớn của đất nước này. 

Hè năm ngoái, vợ chồng tôi và cô con gái 7 tuổi đã làm “ta ba lô” khám phá Du lịch Thái Lan. Do từng đến Bangkok nên lần này chúng tôi chọn điểm đến là vùng đông bắc và bắc Thái Lan, đi đường bộ theo quốc lộ 9 ngang qua Lào. 


Xuất phát từ Huế, nơi chúng tôi sống, lúc 7 giờ sáng theo tuyến bus Huế - Savannakhet (Lào) trong tâm trạng háo hức cho một chuyến đi dài, 13 giờ xe dừng ăn trưa ở Lào rồi tiếp tục hành trình, 16h30 đến Savannakhet, chuyển tiếp sang xe bus quốc tế Lào - Thái để qua cầu Hữu Nghị 2 vào Mukdahan, Thái Lan. Vậy là cả nhà vừa làm được cái điều mà từ khi khai thông tuyến hành lang kinh tế Đông - Tây thường được nghe nói "một ngày ăn cơm ở 3 nước"! 


Thả bộ ra chợ đêm, hai mẹ con hào hứng chọn món gỏi đu đủ còn tôi mua thêm các món khác ở các hàng bên cạnh. Có khá nhiều Việt kiều bán hàng ở đây và họ vẫn sử dụng tiếng Việt để giao tiếp với nhau, ngồi ăn và xem họ buôn bán, tôi tưởng mình đang ở đâu đó trên đất Quảng Trị, Huế. Mukdahan là thành phố nhỏ, lang thang một ngày là hết, chúng tôi lên tháp Mukdahan để ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố, dòng Mê kông và Savannakhet của Lào bên kia sông. Chợ Đông Dương gần bờ sông là nơi thú vị không thể bỏ qua, nơi có thể xem hàng hoá và mặc cả bằng một ít tiếng Thái. Tôi thích nhất câu "Lot dai mai" - giảm giá đi!


Tiếp tục lên đường, chúng tôi đi xe đêm xuất phát 17h30 từ Mukdahan để có thể đến Sukhothai vào sáng hôm sau nhằm tiết kiệm tiền khách sạn. Xe bus đường dài thường là loại xe 2 tầng điều hòa với ghế có góc ngả lớn và tấm đỡ chân nên nằm rất thoải mái, một đêm trên xe qua nhanh! 


Sukhothai là cố đô của Du lịch Thái Lan, một vị vua triều đại này đã khai sinh ra hệ thống chữ viết Thái được sử dụng đến ngày nay. Công viên lịch sử Sukhothai có rất nhiều đền đài mang kiến trúc pha trộn giữa Khmer, Lanna và Miến Điện tuyệt đẹp với các tượng Phật lớn soi bóng xuống các hào nước và hồ nước bao quanh cùng các thảm cỏ xanh ngắt là nơi lý tưởng để chụp ảnh. Công viên này cách trung tâm mới của Sukhothai 12 km, rất rộng và có dịch vụ cho thuê xe đạp để thăm công viên ở cổng ra vào.

Chia tay Sukhothai, chúng tôi di chuyển 50 km về Phitsanulok để bắt tàu đêm đi Chiang Mai. Thái Lan cũng sử dụng đường ray khổ một mét như Việt Nam nên tàu chạy chậm và hay đến muộn so với giờ quy định. Ngồi chờ tàu ở ga Phitsanulok tôi lại có cảm giác quen thuộc như khi chờ tàu ở ga Huế, tàu đến trễ một tiếng! Chúng tôi mua vé nằm, giường rộng và êm, cả nhà lại có một đêm ngon giấc, 7h sáng tàu đến Chiang Mai. 


Chiang Mai là kinh đô của vương quốc Lanna, một vương quốc độc lập trước khi sáp nhập vào Thái Lan, một trong 3 trung tâm du lịch lớn của đất nước này. Khí hậu khá mát mẻ do nằm ở độ cao 400 m. Các con đường nhỏ trong khu phố cổ Chiang Mai đầy bóng cây và sạch sẽ, trước nhà người Thái thường trồng rất nhiều hoa. Các ngôi chùa (wat) cổ như ChediLuang, PhraSing, những ngôi nhà gỗ kiến trúc Lanna là những điểm không thể bỏ qua khi lang thang trong khu phố cổ.

Đêm đến cả nhà thường ăn tối ở bờ sông, mua sắm ở khu chợ đêm rất rộng và bán rất nhiều hàng lưu niệm, gần như tất cả các loại hàng thủ công sản xuất ở Du lịch Thái Lan đều có ở đây. Ngoài chợ đêm này, Chiang Mai còn có chợ thứ bảy và chủ nhật họp ở 2 con đường khác nhau trong thành phố!

Vườn thú Chiang Mai có rất nhiều loài động, thực vật từ nhiều nơi trên thế giới, con gái tôi rất thích gấu Panda và chim cánh cụt ở đây. Gia đình tôi còn thử cảm giác mạnh khi đến thăm vương quốc cọp – Tiger Kingdom, mua vé vào chơi với cọp thật trong chuồng!

Phương tiện di chuyển của chúng tôi trong thời gian lưu lại các điểm đến là xe máy thuê. Ngoài đường có rất nhiều xe nhưng mọi người đều tuân thủ luật giao thông rất nghiêm nên việc đi lại với tôi dễ dàng dù phải đi bên trái! Hạ tầng giao thông ở Thái Lan rất tốt, có thể đi đến mọi nơi trên đất Thái Lan bằng xe bus chất lượng cao chạy với tần suất khá dày. Các bến xe đều có đầy đủ dịch vụ phụ trợ và khá sạch.

Một ấn tượng nữa khi đi Du lịch Thái Lan đó là không hề bị làm phiền bởi những người bán hàng rong, tình trạng chặt chém du khách cũng không. Gia đình tôi thường ăn ở các quán dành cho dân địa phương, khi tính tiền chủ quán luôn lấy bằng giá với dân Thái.

Mười ngày trôi qua khá nhanh, con gái tôi khi trở về đã viết được những cảm nhận của riêng mình qua các trang nhật ký. Chắc chắn chúng tôi sẽ trở lại để khám phá miền nam Thái Lan với các bãi biển và hòn đảo xinh đẹp.

----------

